# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Uitleg: Associëren; Liefde is; Ik voel me goed als; Vandaag voel ik me; Alleen Vragen

## Petra717

*Hallo allemaal, 

Hier een korte uitleg van alle "spellen topics" in dit forum! 

Voor alle spellen geld: 
Gelieve niet 2x achter elkaar te postenWil je graag je reactie toelichten, zet dan 2 sterretjes achter de zin. En neem de zin over voor in het toelichting topic.*
*Associëren*

_Associeren kan iedereen, dus wij ook! Waarom zullen we het eens proberen?_ 

Iedereen die wil schrijft één woord op wat er in hem/haar op komt met betrekking tot het laatst gegeven woord. Zo gaan we dus telkens op de ander in. 

om op het laatste woord van de ander in te gaan (dus niet op je eigen associatie ingaan)... zo onstaat er een hele reeks van woorden die op een bepaalde manier met elkaar in verband staan... Gelieve niet 2x achter elkaar te posten en toelichten, kan in het bijbehorende toelichting topic.

Dus even een voorbeeld: 
_Gezondheid - niezen

Niezen- verkoudheid

verkoudheid - kou_


*Liefde is*

Hier associëren we telkens op *Liefde is...* en starten hier elke post mee.

Waar denkt iedereen aan als hij aan Liefde denkt? Niet die ''spreukentegeltjes'' met die striptekeningetjes, maar wat is het voor jou!?

Iedereen die wil schrijft kort wat voor hem/haar liefde is. Zo gaan we dus telkens op de ander in. 
Gelieve niet 2x achter elkaar te posten en toelichten, kan in het bijbehorende toelichting topic. 


*Ik voel me goed als*

Het is een vorm van associëren op een positieve manier. 
Het gaat als volgt; 
Iedereen mag kan vertellen waar hij of zij zich lekker bij voelt, door de volgende zin aan te vullen:
*Ik voel me goed als....*
Bijvoorbeeld: 
van Felice: *Ik voel me goed als... ik een overwinning op mezelf behaald heb!*
van agnes574: *Ik voel me goed als... leden een nieuw, leuk en nuttig onderwerp aanbrengen*

Voor de duidelijkheid wil ik ieder vragen om telkens de gehele zin te plaatsen (zoals het bovenstaande).


_Vandaag voel ik me_

In dit topic kan je kort beschrijven, hoe je je vandaag voelt, wat je gedaan hebt. Soms wil je soms even wat kwijt, maar niet in vol zinnen. Het kan leuk nieuws zijn, ook minder, iets wat je gedaan hebt, een korte vraag... 
Brand maar los! 

Voor de duidelijkheid wil ik ieder, die een nieuwe _Vandaag voel ik me_ wil aanvullen, vragen om telkens de gehele zin te plaatsen. 
In tegen stelling tot andere topics, is hier wél de ruimte om in het topic op elkaar te reageren. 


*ALLEEN VRAGEN (naar idee van De Lamas)* 

De bedoeling als volgt; we gaan elkaar alleen vragen stellen, met als thema MediCity GezondheidsForums. 
Jullie kunnen net als bij het Associëren reageren op de laatste reactie (in dit geval dus de laatste vraag) Bijvoorbeeld: 
*Waar is je zus? 
Is ze niet bij jou dan?*

Spelregels: 
* Één vraag per keer.
* Alleen met vraag reageren. 


*Enjoy! 
Petra*

----------


## chicka1958

Okee Mevrouw de Moderator, zal proberen me eraan te houden, maarja ben blond he . Misschien moet je mij er nog wel een keer op wijzen, knufffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Petra717

Mevrouwtje de grappenmaker, 

Is no problemo hoor! met z'n tijd zal ik u er op wijzen of wijzig uw berichten gewoon zonder toestemming :Stick Out Tongue: 


KNUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFf terug

----------


## chicka1958

Lig dubbel hier erg he :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Weet niet hoe het werkt maar zal t proberen

----------

